
Ask HN: How do you manage recruiter SPAM - gwbas1c
It&#x27;s been over nine years since I actively looked for a job as a software developer. Now, I&#x27;m re-entering the job market.<p>Back in 2011, after I took my job, I started getting multiple calls a day from pushy recruiters. Everyone I worked with also got multiple calls too. Most of the recruiters sounded like they didn&#x27;t understand the industry and had no clue just how often everyone they were calling was getting approached.<p>Now, I&#x27;m happy to get an occasional call, email, ect from a recruiter! But when it&#x27;s multiple calls a day, it&#x27;s a problem.<p>Now that I&#x27;m re-entering the job market, how do I protect myself so I&#x27;m not hounded by pushy recruiters for the next year?
======
JohnFen
My approach is this: I treat them the same as telemarketers. If they call, my
phone automatically shunts them to voice mail (it doesn't even ring). If they
email, they get flagged as spam.

That only applies to cold-calling, not to recruiters that I've reached out to
or have an existing relationship with. I learned many, many years ago that if
a recruiter is cold-calling me, the odds are overwhelming that they're a
bottom-feeder and have nothing of substance to offer.

I also deleted my LinkedIn profile a number of years ago, mostly because of
the amount of recruiter spam I got from it. Doing so has had no noticeable
affect on my career.

------
onion2k
Add their number to your contacts and give them a silent ringtone.

Add their email address to your contacts and set up a mail rule to mark
everything as read.

~~~
gwbas1c
It's a different number any time.

Email is fine, it's not like they're a constant stream of interruptions that
require that I drop what I'm doing.

